# Milbro Drawing?



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a scaled drawing of a Milbro?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Does anyone have a scaled drawing of a Milbro?


mae be?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats great stelug, do yo uknow any of the dimensions? such as distance between forks, size of fork holes, overall length, etc. thank you very much, Dan


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

thats easy, just need to measure mine: wide esterior ears 6,8 cm, wide interior ears: the infamous 4 cm, overall height 14 (something less mae be), from center line between upper ears to the (center) low forks curve 3,5 cm. Handle minimum widt 2 cm, handle max widt 2,7. Fatness 6 mm. Hope it helpes







and verycurious to know what are you planning


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

stelug said:


> Hope it helpes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohhh Gopher, will you be firing up the local CNC machine again soon?









I have this one, I don't know if it is the correct size, but I got it somewhere along the line a while back, I hope it helps...









Cheers - John


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Bane, that great! thank you. I'll let you all know what happens when i get it drawn up in CAD.


----------



## Snipez (Dec 1, 2010)

Any chance having it to size in PDF aswell

Atb rob


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I should have thought about this sooner, but i should ask Pete if i can make a one-off of a milbro, doesn't he own the milbro rights?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that as soon as you just use the shape, without no marks, to do yourself a catty there whont be any problem. Milbro trade is for logos etc. After somethin like 50 years on the marcket the drawing hitself should be free, al least for personal use. I also believe Pete is a man with a fair amount of liberality


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I would ask anyway, it's the polite thing to do. I don't think there would be a problem for personal use. IMHO
Philly


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I heard back from Pete, he is fine with it for personal use only, which it is. I suppose also since i am going to be cutting it out instead of casting it that makes a difference too, either way, Pete gave me the OK.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

What is the hole diameter in the forks?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

should say 5 0r 6 mm max but polished and roundfiled mine cause of some bavels


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi hole size 6 mm i/d with a counter bore 8 mm the fork top 14 mm od? total metal sec 6mm


stelug said:


> should say 5 0r 6 mm max but polished and roundfiled mine cause of some bavels


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Not to thread hijack, but using the given dimensions would making a milbro from a synthetic cutting board be dangerous? or would putting 2 layers on make it safer? I really want to make myself a cutting board milbro, and I know I have seen one pictured before, but I cannot for the life of me find it anymore. Any input would be greatly appreciated as the idea of a shattered cutting board piece hurtling back towards my face is terrifying to say the least.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Snozberries: i think it depends on what the cutting board is made of.

Milbro's do not have a lot of "meat" on them, if it were me i would only trust metal, G10, and something like a blue-jeans micarta, but i am not an expert on these types fo materials, maybe Bill Hays or ZDP will chime in.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

This is, by dimensions, the closest I could make myself to replicate a milbro in G10 6mm thick. I wouldn't trust anything slimmer at the forks in any kind of plastic material just in case of a fork's hitting. Nico and Jmplesant had tested my g10gamma and gave me favorable feedback


----------

